# Tt bike/ frame



## jack smith (23 Dec 2014)

As above im 5.11 as cheap as possible please this will be bought by a family member for me to ride in a uci time trial nextyear just a frame would do and i can swap parts over from the roadbike it dosent need to be fancy at all!


----------



## Shanks (30 Dec 2014)

Hi I've got this available if you like.

http://www.zen84096.zen.co.uk/

Bars and forks have been sold already but the frame is there along with the gear set. It's not new, but is in very good condition. I'm 6ft so the fit should be OK for you. Postage is going to be a bit of a pain I guess, depending on where you are. But how about £130 including pnp.


----------



## jack smith (30 Dec 2014)

No thanks mate looking for somethg abit different


----------



## Shanks (30 Dec 2014)

Ok , no worries


----------



## Cuchilo (16 Jan 2015)

This any good Jack ?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/tt-cycle-...sure_Cycling_BikeLocks_SR&hash=item1c4c6fd513


----------



## Rob3rt (16 Jan 2015)

Are you open to receiving a little bit of advice?


----------



## screenman (16 Jan 2015)

Shanks said:


> Hi I've got this available if you like.
> 
> http://www.zen84096.zen.co.uk/
> 
> Bars and forks have been sold already but the frame is there along with the gear set. It's not new, but is in very good condition. I'm 6ft so the fit should be OK for you. Postage is going to be a bit of a pain I guess, depending on where you are. But how about £130 including pnp.



If that fitted me I would have had that, even though I never intend to tt again, I think.


----------



## jack smith (17 Jan 2015)

Looks decent depending on what it goes for cuchilo thankyou ill keep an eye on it and im always open to advice robert


----------



## Rob3rt (17 Jan 2015)

My advice is if your money is limited and speed is your primary concern, spend the money on a pointy hat, a decent skinsuit and some clip on tri bars. For the same money as a cheapo, slow TT bike, you will get a very good helmet and skinsuit, which will provide a far greater time saving. You can bodge your road bike into a decent position most likely and given you have two consecutive days of event you don't want to be swapping much componentry between bikes.


----------



## jack smith (17 Jan 2015)

I thought of that myself as I wanted some tt kit anyway but the event organiser told me they don't allow clip on's :/


----------



## Rob3rt (17 Jan 2015)

No clip-on's in the Gran fondo I can understand and agree with 110%, but for the TT? O.o


----------



## jack smith (17 Jan 2015)

Ill check again but thats what i was told. Might be something to do with it being uci regs?


----------



## Rob3rt (17 Jan 2015)

Pretty sure that is not against the regs given you see clip on bars in UCI sanctioned events often. Poor pro teams do it all the time because they can't afford a fleet of TT bikes and other teams do it for smaller races so they don't have to transport as many bikes. At amateur level it is common.

Also, the event while being under UCI regs won't have bike checks, which is a farking joke IMO.


----------



## jack smith (17 Jan 2015)

The bloke said they get the usual checks before going on the starting ramp? I've no idea I'll email again I might get a different response, I used to be able to get a great tt position on the venge I had, but I know already the frame makes hardly any difference compared to clothing and position


----------



## screenman (17 Jan 2015)

jack smith said:


> I thought of that myself as I wanted some tt kit anyway but the event organiser told me they don't allow clip on's :/



Most TT bikes I know have clip on's. I agree with what Rob is saying about the Grand Fondo being a different rule.


----------



## montage (19 Jan 2015)

jack smith said:


> As above im 5.11 as cheap as possible please this will be bought by a family member for me to ride in a uci time trial nextyear just a frame would do and i can swap parts over from the roadbike it dosent need to be fancy at all!




TT on the boardman, it is a great bike, with a great wheelset. Buy some clip ons and you have something easily good enough. As Rob says get the TT helmet and skinsuit.


----------



## jack smith (19 Jan 2015)

Just got a response from them again and they ARE allowed! Think i might pick some up then, there is also proper bars with shifters and brakes cheap on ebay, think it would be worth it to swap bars over when needed and just leave cables attatched to each set?


----------



## Rob3rt (19 Jan 2015)

What bars are they?

It will likely result in an aero saving but depending on the bars, adjustability might not be as good, which might mean what you save on the bars, you loose because you can't dial the position as much. You could well end up worse off.

It would mostly be the fuss of the swap, the night before the other event that would put me off tbh, I really don't like messing with stuff within about 3 days of a race unless I have to (although I have broken this rule a few times, to varying degrees of disaster and one time, great success), that way I will have trained probably twice, plus a pre-warm up on the morning, before I drive to the race, in order to find if anything is not right.


----------

